# Bike suggestions



## RISkier (Jul 21, 2008)

I may be out of my league here.  I grew up on a farm and basically didn't ride much as a kid.  Me better half dragged me into skiing and to a lesser extent, biking.  As a 50 year old I bought a Specialized Expedition, (basically a comfort bike) a few years ago.  I've started riding more and am really enjoying it. Looking to move up.  I'm looking for a road oriented bike with, I THINK, some comfort bike features.  Just don't think I can warm up to drop down handle bars.  Not planning to race.  But would like something that was road worthy and lighter than what I'm on right now.  So I'm thinking of kind of a road oriented bike with some "comfort" features like a flat handle bar.   Any suggestions as to what I might want to look at or what components I really should demand.  Thinking in the sub $1k range.


----------

